# Izzie is home!



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello everyone. This is one of the best weekends I've had in a long time. I picked up Izzie yesterday. No mistakes so far. We are sticking to a schedule and it's working so far. She slept through the night in her crate. She was fine because she could see me. She does whimper and whine sometimes in her exercise pen but I continue what I am doing and ignore her. She seems to be understanding that her whimpering won't get any reaction. She then calms down and plays or takes a nap. This was vital for me because although I work from home, I don't want her thinking we will be together always.

Sorry I couldn't get the photo to show correctly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww! She is precious!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

She’s so pretty!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Awwww, super adorable!!!
Enjoy the puppy life


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh so cute!!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks, I am enjoying puppy life but I am sure every day won't be like this. However, just like human kids, they are so worth it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She is adorable! 😍 Such a pretty color.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

She's just adorable! Enjoy:smile2:


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

What a pretty puppy!!! How old is she? Do you know how much she weighs?


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you Vartina! Izzie is even more adorable than I was imagining. Look out EvaE1izabeth you have competition😋 I’m impressed you’re maintaining boundaries and thinking about the future. Did you use an iPad to post Izzie’s picture? Congratulations you have a wonderful Havanese life now!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

She is 10.5 weeks old. I'll take her to vet this week and I'll know what she weighs now. She was 3.5 pounds last week.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I used my iPhone to post the picture. I am not that tech savvy.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Definitely, no competition all Havanese dogs are beautiful!! :laugh2:


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

So smart, I didn't do so well at that, and wish I did!  Enjoy her, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I was asking because my darn iPad doesn’t post pictures properly either. Ed is my IT guy, when I get stuck, so he eventually figured out a workaround for me since all my pics were being posted sideways. I’m now going to try it with my iPhone. It sure looks different on this format.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

JoJo


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Sounds like Izzy is about 1 week younger than Jojo! I feel like when my babies were first born comparing notes with other young mommies about how are babies are growing and developing! I loved that stage of life! It’s nice to revisit it without nearly as much stress!!! ❤❤


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JaJa said:


> Thank you Vartina! Izzie is even more adorable than I was imagining. Look out EvaE1izabeth you have competition&#128523; I'm impressed you're maintaining boundaries and thinking about the future. Did you use an iPad to post Izzie's picture? Congratulations you have a wonderful Havanese life now!


Haha, the red puppies are pretty cute! But Izzie wins because she's a snuggly puppy, and because my recent grooming is making a sad case of my Havanese. Or lack of grooming, I should say. DD made this super cute video for school of Sundance and I realized he's a mess with a flopped over topknot in all of the recent pictures! It was very motivating, though.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Any tips on how to post pictures the correct way using an IPhone will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Np Vartina! I need to take pictures on my iPhone screen with one of our android phones and then transfer them. It’s just a couple steps in editing but it’s easier to explain with pictures.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I noticed that when I post pictures using my phone or ipad that they always rotate sideways. I discovered that if you edit the photo and flip it and then save it, it posts fine. Not sure why it works but it does.

Desi is 12 weeks old and weighs 3.8 pounds. He alternates from being a snuggle buddy to the Tasmanian Devil but I wouldn't want it any other way!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*Try this*

Hi Vartina, this is the process I used on my iPhone. If there are any issues please let me know, between Ed and I we should be able to figure it out.

1) tap EDIT in the upper left corner
2) tap the SQUARE with the arrows on the bottom left next to Cancel (in blue)
3) on the far right, push the WHITE square above Done (in yellow/orange)
4) tap any RATIO, it doesn't matter which one and we're not exactly sure why
5) the square above Done should be blue, push Done and the picture should be ready for posting

I know this seems silly but after you get use to it goes quickly. I put pics in my favorite folder to find them easier. I hope it works! We still enjoyed looking at Izzie a little sideways though&#128523;


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

That’s great Faithb! Hmm... that still describes Jodie who’s now 20 months😆 Her energy just lights up the house. Desi must feel like satin-when he’s not moving.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

JaJa said:


> That's great Faithb! Hmm... that still describes Jodie who's now 20 months&#128518; Her energy just lights up the house. Desi must feel like satin-when he's not moving.


When is Izzie's birthday? She and Desi must be very close in age. We can compare our puppy journey lol.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for the tips on posting pics.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Izzie's birthday is July 15th.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Faithb, Desi is sooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Desi’s birthday is July 3rd.


----------



## NoahsMom (Nov 29, 2018)

She is beautiful Vartina!! Michele does produce gorgeous puppies. Sometimes stubborn ones too (LOL)!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks, NoahsMom. Izzie is a sweetie but a typical puppy. So much fun.


----------

